# Tobiano and what else?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Gorgeous mare!!
I would guess at splash, because of all the white on her legs and her face but the other genetic experts will be able to give a more accurate opinion


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty is what she is.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Almost forgot to ask. Does anyone know about the black separating her stockings from her hooves? She only has one partial light hoof (you can see it when I am washing her) and all her other feet are completely black with no streaks of lighter color coming in. What is causing this?


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I think she is just tobiano. My horse has the black markings on the coronet band too. Never knew why it was, though.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sunny those are called ermine spots. They are thought to be caused by a white suppressing gene. 

I would say she is Tobiano, Sabino and Splash.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Her leg markings from the back







(baby bump sticking out to the right):


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you! I do think it is kinda odd that she would have ermine spots spread so evenly around her coronet band on three legs


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Nd: Tobiano and both splash and sabino.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Almost forgot to ask. Does anyone know about the black separating her stockings from her hooves? She only has one partial light hoof (you can see it when I am washing her) and all her other feet are completely black with no streaks of lighter color coming in. What is causing this?


The black spots above the hoof are called ermine spots, a very common trait on tobis.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Would it also be ermine spots that are on all four of her chestnuts on each leg? Causes an interesting black dot on the inside of each of her legs.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> Would it also be ermine spots that are on all four of her chestnuts on each leg? Causes an interesting black dot on the inside of each of her legs.


No. Ermine spots are foot markings always right above the hoof.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So what would cause black rings around the chestnuts on her legs? I have noticed that most pintos don't have color rings around their chestnuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> So what would cause black rings around the chestnuts on her legs? I have noticed that most pintos don't have color rings around their chestnuts.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have a picture?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Do you have a picture?


You can see the spots in the pictures I already posted. Inside her legs, around her chestnuts, she has black spots. So her stockings go above her chestnuts, but something is keeping the white away from the chestnut area.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> You can see the spots in the pictures I already posted. Inside her legs, around her chestnuts, she has black spots. So her stockings go above her chestnuts, but something is keeping the white away from the chestnut area.


That might be what people call "cat tracks", small black spots in the white areas of the horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kayella said:


> That might be what people call "cat tracks", small black spots in the white areas of the horse.


Except that it is only on her chestnuts, and only there with no other spots in her stockings until you get down to her coronet band.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It's actually not that uncommon for horses with white on their legs to retain colour around their chestnuts. It's probably something to do with keeping the skin dark to protect from the sun.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> It's actually not that uncommon for horses with white on their legs to retain colour around their chestnuts. It's probably something to do with keeping the skin dark to protect from the sun.


Thank you. That makes a lot of sense to me. It just looks kinda funny :lol:


----------

